# Trulicity



## Slash (Oct 8, 2015)

I wonder if any type 2 Diabetics on the forum is either on or have been on Trulicity ?? My reason for asking is I've now been on this drug for the past week and it only came on the market in England in January 2015 and I'm the only one in my Doctors Surgery that has been prescribed this so I feel a little like a test dummy. This week has been a roller coaster of feeling up one minute and down the next my blood glucose has plummeted from between 14-20 and 9.1-14, I know this is a good result because in the long term with the help of my new food regime it could drop to near normal. My personal side effects are occasional bouts of feeling sick but the main one is a major loss of appetite and a feeling of being stuffed 24 hours a day and still at 19.5st this is sort of a good thing but eating as if I'm dining off of our bird table is making me think I'm doing more harm than good so if any members are also experiencing the same side effects it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Slash, I'm not aware of anyone on Trulicity - as you say it's pretty new to the market - but it sounds very similar to Bydureon, which is a weekly version of Byetta. We've had one or two on Bydureon, and quite a few on Byetta. Victoza is another medication from the same group and we've had quite a few on that as well.

What you report are actually perceived as good things - a reduction in blood sugar levels, plus a slight loss of appetite which is therefore thought to encourage weight loss. It may take a few weeks to get used to it, so give it time, but if you do develop bad side effects, or it doesn't appear to be working, then do report back to your GP as you might be able to try one of the alternatives


----------



## Slash (Nov 16, 2015)

Following my request to find anyone on the forum who was either on or had been on Trulicity, I can now report that after 5 weeks on this drug I was suddenly rushed into my local hospital with acute Pancreatitis that was caused without a doubt by this wonder drug. It was a great shame because it was working for me by bringing down my blood glucose level to at the best to 5.9 and my weight down from 19st 5lb to 18st 4lb in the 5 weeks I was taking it. I now have to wait till the end of the month to have an HBA 1C when my Doctor will decide how much Insulin to start me on and when it is to be administered, at the moment it looks like just once a day at bedtime and a long acting type. This was my greatest fear being on Insulin but if any members have ever suffered with Pancreatitis they will know that if injecting Insulin means I will never go through that level of pain ever again so be it.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, hope you're better soon!

I think many type 2's have a fear of insulin beforehand, and find it's so much better than they expected.  Speaking from a type 1 perspective, it's much easier to be able to eat what you choose to (within reason!) and match it with insulin, than it is to struggle along with whatever your own pancreas can still be bothered to make.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 16, 2015)

Hope you can find a treatment that's right for you Slash. I've been unfortunate enough to suffer acute pancreatitis and it's an evil pain!  You're right, anything to avoid that!


----------



## John chambers (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi slash,
I have just started on trulicity. Wonderful results, insulin down from 28 to 18 units morning and evening.
Feeling nausia no appetite.
Would love to know how you feel, I live in Gillingham.


----------



## jocat (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi slash, I was started on insulin at the beginning of the year, yes it takes some getting used to, am still tweeking my doses ( am on basal bolus) but I am so glad I am on it. My blood glucose levels were hi the whole and only now they've improved I realise how ill I was, how rough I was feeling. Take it a step at a time when starting on insulin it will all click into place. Nursed a lot of patients with acute pancreatitis in my former life, you have my sympathies, nasty!!
Jo x


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh crikey, I had acute pancreatitis when I was admitted to hospital at diagnosis, apparently my immune system decided to have a go at the whole organ rather than just the beta cells.  It was mighty painful and caused a problem with my lungs so I can see why you'd like to avoid that. My case was "mild" but it put me off finding out what a severe case feels like I can tell you .  Hopefully you'll find insulin does the trick for you and pancreatitis can be avoided forever.  I hope they're testing everything just in case though, I know pancreatitis is a known complication of T2 drug therapies but belts and braces are definitely a good idea when it comes to pancreatitis (I can still feel that searing back pain when I close my eyes..shudder).


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 12, 2016)

The important thing after an attack of acute pancreatitis is to avoid alcohol like the plague for at least 12 months after. That's the current standard advice, but general surgeons don't always pass this on to patients.


----------



## David Barratt (Dec 28, 2016)

Slash said:


> I wonder if any type 2 Diabetics on the forum is either on or have been on Trulicity ?? My reason for asking is I've now been on this drug for the past week and it only came on the market in England in January 2015 and I'm the only one in my Doctors Surgery that has been prescribed this so I feel a little like a test dummy. This week has been a roller coaster of feeling up one minute and down the next my blood glucose has plummeted from between 14-20 and 9.1-14, I know this is a good result because in the long term with the help of my new food regime it could drop to near normal. My personal side effects are occasional bouts of feeling sick but the main one is a major loss of appetite and a feeling of being stuffed 24 hours a day and still at 19.5st this is sort of a good thing but eating as if I'm dining off of our bird table is making me think I'm doing more harm than good so if any members are also experiencing the same side effects it would be interesting to know.



All diabetics should avoid this awful drug.  It has taken me 6 weeks to realise that I didn't have recurring norovirus attacks, it was this bastard drug. I have had severe vomitting, severe stomach cramps, diarrhoea, nausea, headaches, rhinitis. It seemed to get worse dose by dose. It has ruined christmas for me and my family as well. Because it's a 7 day injection, when you finally realise that it is the drug causing your problems you can wait up to 6 days for it to leave your system.  How did this drug get approved?  Screw you Eli Lilly.


----------



## David Barratt (Dec 28, 2016)

John chambers said:


> Hi slash,
> I have just started on trulicity. Wonderful results, insulin down from 28 to 18 units morning and evening.
> Feeling nausia no appetite.
> Would love to know how you feel, I live in Gillingham.


 I am interested if your side effects increased the longer you took it?


----------



## graj0 (Dec 28, 2016)

You might find this interesting, it's from the FDA website.

_In clinical trials, the most common side effects observed in patients treated with Trulicity were nausea, diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain, and decreased appetite. 
_
It's worth reading the rest of the article as it looks like the FDA approved it after clinical trials but stipulated further testing to be ongoing as more and more people used it. 

http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm415180.htm

That might be just the FDA, but for an American company, that's where they would start. September 2014 was when they got approval.


----------



## John chambers (Dec 28, 2016)

Been on Trulicity 3 months now, stick with it, side affect s do decrease mate.


----------



## David Barratt (Dec 29, 2016)

David Barratt said:


> I am interested if your side effects increased the longer you took it?


Mine certainly did.  First 2 weeks was fine, then it started week 5 was hell on earth.


----------



## John chambers (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi David, how long have you been on Trulicity, I have been on it since September 2016, not a easy drug, but you must bear with it.


----------



## Scoobie (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all,
I have been prescribed this drug today to go alongside metformin, Lantus and humalog insulin to aid in weight loss and better blood sugar control. I understand the side affects and they seem to be like metformin where you have to persevere with it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jenhoppy (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all, I've been prescribed this drug yesterday after being on insulin, metformin and forxiga. Over the last 2 years I have gained nearly two stone in weight despite being relatively careful with what I eat and carb counting.
Been told to carry on with my humulin and metformin ongoing but to stop the Forxiga now and the humulog after two weeks.
Took my first injection of trulicity yesterday. Painless and easy. Had bouts of nausea today and not much of an appetite. Nothing I can't cope with at present but I'm hoping I don't get the dodgy tummy as I work full time and can't afford time off sick. Will keep you informed on how I get on. Great site by the way. Really helpful  Jen


----------



## Scoobie (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Jen
I'm into my third week of taking trulicity and I'm glad to say I've not had any side effects and it's done wonders for my blood glucose readings. I'll definitely continue to use it as I've lost 10lb in the last 3 weeks with a controlled diet.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 22, 2017)

Jenhoppy said:


> Hi all, I've been prescribed this drug yesterday after being on insulin, metformin and forxiga. Over the last 2 years I have gained nearly two stone in weight despite being relatively careful with what I eat and carb counting.
> Been told to carry on with my humulin and metformin ongoing but to stop the Forxiga now and the humulog after two weeks.
> Took my first injection of trulicity yesterday. Painless and easy. Had bouts of nausea today and not much of an appetite. Nothing I can't cope with at present but I'm hoping I don't get the dodgy tummy as I work full time and can't afford time off sick. Will keep you informed on how I get on. Great site by the way. Really helpful  Jen


Welcome.


----------



## Jenhoppy (Jan 22, 2017)

Scoobie said:


> Hi Jen
> I'm into my third week of taking trulicity and I'm glad to say I've not had any side effects and it's done wonders for my blood glucose readings. I'll definitely continue to use it as I've lost 10lb in the last 3 weeks with a controlled diet.


Thanks for your reply that's really great to hear. Congrats on the sugar control and weight loss. It's so difficult to stay motivated when you try so hard to keep sugars down and lose weight at the same time so I'm hoping stopping the insulin and changing to trulicity will help me. I'm so committed to get both my weight and sugars under control. Will keep you posted


----------



## Shaun Watt (May 8, 2017)

I have been on Trulicity since March 2016 and have just came off it today 8th May 2017 due to suffering with side affects for over a year now, that I was promised would go away once I my body got used to the drug. I have decided enough is enough, the feeling of wanting to vomit all the time, the constant bloated stomach, the excessive belching 24/7 that would come on out of no where and become so bad that I could barely say one word between belches, the feeling I would get as if I had over eaten when I had not even eaten for hours. Just doing anything mildly physical like cleaning the car or housework could set me off into all I can describe as a belching fit, and to top it off the embarrassment of regular belches that smelled like bowel movements. It has run my life for far to long now and made me feel very very Ill at times, so much that I can't wait for the nasty drug to be completely out of my system for good


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

Shaun Watt said:


> I have been on Trulicity since March 2016 and have just came off it today 8th May 2017 due to suffering with side affects for over a year now, that I was promised would go away once I my body got used to the drug. I have decided enough is enough, the feeling of wanting to vomit all the time, the constant bloated stomach, the excessive belching 24/7 that would come on out of no where and become so bad that I could barely say one word between belches, the feeling I would get as if I had over eaten when I had not even eaten for hours. Just doing anything mildly physical like cleaning the car or housework could set me off into all I can describe as a belching fit, and to top it off the embarrassment of regular belches that smelled like bowel movements. It has run my life for far to long now and made me feel very very Ill at times, so much that I can't wait for the nasty drug to be completely out of my system for good


welcome.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2017)

Hi Shaun and welcome 
Sounds truly awful what the symptoms are you describe all power to you for saying enough is enough Hope you feel better soon


----------



## David Barratt (May 9, 2017)

So sorry to hear that Shaun. Lilly are heavily promoting this awful drug to hospital diabetic nurses but the side effect profile is slowly coming to the for. I have been in marketing of drugs for over 30 years and know whats going on. It is important you ensure that your GP does a Yellow Form as to your experience, otherwise other patients will suffer like we did. I wish you better soon.


----------



## grovesy (May 9, 2017)

David Barratt said:


> So sorry to hear that Shaun. Lilly are heavily promoting this awful drug to hospital diabetic nurses but the side effect profile is slowly coming to the for. I have been in marketing of drugs for over 30 years and know whats going on. It is important you ensure that your GP does a Yellow Form as to your experience, otherwise other patients will suffer like we did. I wish you better soon.


I understand that patients can report on Yellow Form online without going through the GP.


----------



## David Barratt (May 9, 2017)

GPs need to know so that they can advise other patients being put on this drug by hospital prescribing.


----------



## Scoobie (May 9, 2017)

As with all meds, what does for one doesn't necessarily have the same effect on someone else. This drug for me has been fantastic and I've not had any side affects so I must be one of the lucky ones. My blood sugar levels are the best they've been in years....


----------



## David Barratt (May 9, 2017)

*What dose are you on Scoobie?*


----------



## Scoobie (May 9, 2017)

David Barratt said:


> *What dose are you on Scoobie?*


1.5mg


----------



## David Barratt (May 9, 2017)

You are one of the lucky ones then. I vomited twice a week and was nauseous for the rest of the time at this dose. I would not be surprised to see it withdrawn eventually.


----------



## Scoobie (May 9, 2017)

Aww I hope not it's really worked wonders for me and for the first time in 12yrs I feel it's finally under control.


----------



## Sally bolton (May 14, 2017)

David Barratt said:


> All diabetics should avoid this awful drug.  It has taken me 6 weeks to realise that I didn't have recurring norovirus attacks, it was this bastard drug. I have had severe vomitting, severe stomach cramps, diarrhoea, nausea, headaches, rhinitis. It seemed to get worse dose by dose. It has ruined christmas for me and my family as well. Because it's a 7 day injection, when you finally realise that it is the drug causing your problems you can wait up to 6 days for it to leave your system.  How did this drug get approved?  Screw you Eli Lilly.


----------



## Sally bolton (May 14, 2017)

David Barratt said:


> All diabetics should avoid this awful drug.  It has taken me 6 weeks to realise that I didn't have recurring norovirus attacks, it was this bastard drug. I have had severe vomitting, severe stomach cramps, diarrhoea, nausea, headaches, rhinitis. It seemed to get worse dose by dose. It has ruined christmas for me and my family as well. Because it's a 7 day injection, when you finally realise that it is the drug causing your problems you can wait up to 6 days for it to leave your system.  How did this drug get approved?  Screw you Eli Lilly.


I have just done my first week on this drug ..does it get any better ?


----------



## Sally bolton (May 14, 2017)

I'm on my first week on this injection..have to say it's been hell cant stop being sick or feeling sick not able to eat ..does this get better ??? Should I take my next injection or quit when this one runs out on Tuesday??


----------



## Ali Bear (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm so glad I've found this post. Took my first shot of Trulicity on Saturday. Felt a sick yesterday but fought the nausea. Could barely eat. Today as always highly stressed and busy at work. However was feeling very nauseated could only eat one weetabix at 06:00. 1 Belvita biscuit at about 10ish whilst on the hoof! I tried to drink water. When I finally got lunch I forced two tuc crackers with a tiny bit of cheese couldn't stomach the salad I had made. I felt dreadful when I got home. BM was 6:2 (low for my unfortunate high octane engine! ).  I had the most awful gastric pain and nearly vomited. I took Gaviscon. An hour later a glass of milk and a slice of dry toast. I managed a mouthful of steamed chicken and two spoons of rice but I just want to be sick. My weight is 80Kg. Height 5 foot 3. I have called in sick to work as I feel so bloody awful. This can't be right.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 25, 2017)

I wouldn't touch this drug with a barge pole. I don't think it is fit for market. It's certainly fit for purpose - a high proportion of people taking it feel so bloody awful they can't eat. Some of the side effects are downright dangerous - the acute pancreatitis reported earlier for example. 20% of people who get acute pancreatitis die. 

Furthermore, once you've injected it you can't get it out. If it were a twice a day injection, it wouldn't be so bad. But it lingers, doing god knows what to your insides. 

This fad for prescribing it is simply caused by a drug company trying to get money back on development and using folk as a test bed. 

It's hardly worth getting used to it, my guess is that it will be taken off the market before the year is out, and the sooner the better.


----------



## David Barratt (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Ali and shame that you may have  a few more days like this before it wears off. I assume its the 1.5ml injection? Speak to the GP or diabetic nurse and go back to what you have before. Also tell them that they need to stop putting patients on it. Its a horrible drug. The GP needs to put in a Yellow Form as well as this drug ids under surveillance


----------



## Sally bolton (Jul 25, 2017)

Ali 
I am on week 6 of this new drug and have to say in all honesty it has got better although my appetite is greatly reduced. If I attempt to over eat it's not nice but my sugar are coming down  I have been using milk shake replacement drinks to ensure I'm getting enough minerals and vitamins.. in using complan as a quick fix maybe twice three times a week now .. and the weight is coming off too slowly x


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 26, 2017)

Sally, if that is what you have to do to be able to tolerate this drug then I'm not surprised your blood sugars are coming down, as is your weight. It is a ridiculously harsh regime, though, if you feel unwell eating even a small amount of normal food. You can't stay healthy just eating food replacement products that are meant for short term use. It must be having a strange effect on bowel function, if nothing else.

I still think it is a dangerous drug and should not be prescribed.


----------



## Ali Bear (Jul 26, 2017)

*Hello Slash and everyone else. My lovely GP has taken me off of Truelicity. I have just had another bad turn. Struggling to hold any liquids or food down. I have to eat very slowly and only small amounts. Of course my sugars are low but they just went down to 5 and I really thought I was going to pass out. I managed a small water biscuit with peanut butter and very diluted Ribena.  I am off sick from work. I have to sit very still and basically meditate to stop the heaving! 
Anyway my GP looked over my medical records. Nearly 7 years ago I was admitted into A&E with severe abdominal pain. I was sent for an endoscopy. At the time a different GP told me all was well...but as I found out today that actually wasn't true. PLEASE NOTE I AM ALLERGIC TO BOOZE! My current senior GP is now wondering  if I had a pancreatic event. I mention my allergy because everyone assumes pancratisis is brought on my de old alcohol. I also had gastritis and osephgeal inflammation. Please also note my brother and only cousin have type 1 diabetes. 
My GP has also found out its actually difficult to diagnose Type 1 diabetes in your older population, especially women. So I am now being retested.  I am 57. There was also small grains size gall stones seen. This gravel type of gall stone can block the pancreas. 

Perhaps what needs to happen with Truelicity is that a full gastrointestinal history needs to be obtained and also a retest to ensure you are type 2. Truelicity is contraindicated in type 1. 

My sympathy to all that have struggled with this drug but for some it's obviously proved successful but constant strong nausea is a babaric and rather dangerous way to control a type 2 don't you think. I am very sorry to read about the poor gentlemen who persevered and ended up in hospital. 

Here comes another wave! *


----------



## Ali Bear (Jul 26, 2017)

Slash said:


> I wonder if any type 2 Diabetics on the forum is either on or have been on Trulicity ?? My reason for asking is I've now been on this drug for the past week and it only came on the market in England in January 2015 and I'm the only one in my Doctors Surgery that has been prescribed this so I feel a little like a test dummy. This week has been a roller coaster of feeling up one minute and down the next my blood glucose has plummeted from between 14-20 and 9.1-14, I know this is a good result because in the long term with the help of my new food regime it could drop to near normal. My personal side effects are occasional bouts of feeling sick but the main one is a major loss of appetite and a feeling of being stuffed 24 hours a day and still at 19.5st this is sort of a good thing but eating as if I'm dining off of our bird table is making me think I'm doing more harm than good so if any members are also experiencing the same side effects it would be interesting to know.


Hello Slash hope your OK. Have posted about Truelicity! Am really suffering! Read your post a 3 am. Was so sick....including abdominal pain which GP thinks was a pancreatic flare up! Thanks as I don't feel it's just me!


----------



## Scoobie (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear it's not worked for many of you. I had to come off the drug as I was on pre-conception care (drug hasn't been tested in pregnancy yet) and in just under 2 weeks my blood sugars were all over the place as were my moods and generally felt unwell so I am now back on the drug and all is well. I don't get any side effects at all with it so I must be the exception!


----------



## Ali Bear (Jul 26, 2017)

Sally bolton said:


> Ali
> I am on week 6 of this new drug and have to say in all honesty it has got better although my appetite is greatly reduced. If I attempt to over eat it's not nice but my sugar are coming down  I have been using milk shake replacement drinks to ensure I'm getting enough minerals and vitamins.. in using complan as a quick fix maybe twice three times a week now .. and the weight is coming off too slowly x


Hi


David Barratt said:


> Sorry to hear that Ali and shame that you may have  a few more days like this before it wears off. I assume its the 1.5ml injection? Speak to the GP or diabetic nurse and go back to what you have before. Also tell them that they need to stop putting patients on it. Its a horrible drug. The GP needs to put in a Yellow Form as well as this drug ids under surveillance



Hello there David. My GP has taken me off as my sugars have dropped now and I haven't been able to hold food down. I was so lucky as the senior GP made a real effort to see me today.  He was very shocked when he saw me as I was obviously very ill. Sugars went down to 5:2 but that's because of the constant nausea and my urine output had declined as even drinking water induced severe nausea and I'd started vomiting. I also got an episode of very bad epigastric pain. 

My GP was unaware of my youthful history of IBS and gastric inflammation (diagnosed by endoscopy). Had he known this he would have NOT given me Trulicity as it's contrindicated. Meanwhile I can't get my sugars up so have permission to tuck into a little jam and bread which I'm just about holding down. . Sugars slowly going up. 

Cheers and wish you good luck and health.


----------



## Tine (Nov 14, 2017)

Have used trulicity 0,75 for 3 weeks now. Was supposed to take the fourth last Sunday but was feeling so terrible I didn't. Went to see my GP yesterday and he agreed. Do not yet know the effect it had on my blood sugar levels. I had no appetite at all most days. Even a small bite of my favorite dishes was a struggle. Other symptoms were tiredness and waking up in the early hours of the morning. The lack of appetite and sleep made me very weak and extremely tired. Thoughts started racing through my head and I even experienced mood swings because of this combination of no sleep and no food. It completely stressed me out in the third week and now have to stay home from work a few days to recover. I hope these awful side effects will wear out soon .... Am glad to have found this post and know there are otters who have had similar severe side effect ... hope you all found a good solution


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2017)

I sincerely hope you'll recover from this quickly, @Tine - have you 'Yellow Carded' Trulicity yet?

If not please do, to help others in future.  (Google MHRA Yellow Card scheme - I can't seem to post a link at the moment for some weird reason)


----------



## Tine (Nov 14, 2017)

@trophywench Thanks
Haven't done that yet but will have a look.


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2017)

Is this the link
http://yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk/


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes - thanks Donald!


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2017)

glad to help


----------



## allen-uk (Feb 2, 2019)

A month ago I felt ok. Now I feel awful. Trulicity. Walking to the toilet and back leaves me exhausted.

My bloods are down, sure, but what a price to pay.

I might die without Trulicity, but I’d rather not die WITH it.

No more Trulicity. It might take a while to clear my system, but I look forward to Trulicity-free days, starting tomorrow.

I’ll post again in a week or so.

Allen


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2019)

@Tine hasn't signed into the forum since 2017.  Hope she's OK.


----------



## allen-uk (Mar 16, 2019)

No Trulicity for a month or more, and I’m almost free of it.

Appetite a long way from normal, taste buds still badly disrupted. 14kgs down (okay, not a bad thing, but not this way). Extreme fatigue now gone, back to normal. hba1c down from 71 last autumn to 40! Too much, too quick. Ask my nephrologist; ask my ophthalmologist.

Still got a hacking cough which I suspect is a Trulicity hangover.

Seems that the drug is SO powerful it stays in the system for this long (last dose end of January).

To those taking it and side-effect-free, good luck. To any like me, stop!

Allen


----------



## scaredycat (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi all, I am type 2 and have been using the lower dose of Trulicity for about 4 months now, and am just about to start the higher dose. My hospital consultant prescribed this to protect my liver as I have non alcoholic fatty liver disease. I also suffer from sleep apnea, so am used to waking up with bad stomach bloating and tummy pains from my CPAP machine. Whether this is aggravated by the Trulicity I can't really say. Sometimes I feel sick and queasy but have found that is easily controlled with the omeprazole that I take daily. Up to now, the only thing I have noticed is I tend to suffer from constipation. I am also taking Metformin slow release 500mg twice a day. Wondering if the higher dose of the Trulicity will make a difference.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 9, 2020)

scaredycat said:


> Hi all, I am type 2 and have been using the lower dose of Trulicity for about 4 months now, and am just about to start the higher dose. My hospital consultant prescribed this to protect my liver as I have non alcoholic fatty liver disease. I also suffer from sleep apnea, so am used to waking up with bad stomach bloating and tummy pains from my CPAP machine. Whether this is aggravated by the Trulicity I can't really say. Sometimes I feel sick and queasy but have found that is easily controlled with the omeprazole that I take daily. Up to now, the only thing I have noticed is I tend to suffer from constipation. I am also taking Metformin slow release 500mg twice a day. Wondering if the higher dose of the Trulicity will make a difference.



Hoping you get good advice from your GP, and find a way to make the combination of meds work well for you @scaredycat


----------



## LittleLottie87 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello, I know this is an old post but is anyone still here to chat about Trulicity ?

I started 8 weeks ago on 1.5mg experienced nausea. Then it was upped to 3mg the following 4 weeks. 
Ive not experienced hives/itching, nausea, vomitting , constipation and the worst is a full type pressure feeling in my head. 
The diabetic nurse team have told me to stop and is could be blood pressure. I've been monitoring over the weekend and it his high. I feel awful. So frightened infact. 

Just wondering has anyone here experienced a full pressure type feeling in their head with this drug ?


----------

